# Deputy Sheriff Ray Horn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff Ray Horn*

Comal County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch Thursday, January 17, 2019

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Mark Reynolds
Comal County Sheriff's Office
3005 W. San Antonio Street
New Braunfels, TX 78130

Phone: (830) 620-3400

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

